

The Pocket TV: Makes any TV a Smart TV - boyter
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/484889112/the-pocket-tv-makes-any-tv-a-smart-tv

======
ricardobeat
Wow. Suddenly there's a slew of small ARM devices popping up!

I wonder how the next Apple TV will compare, they must have some nice things
in the pipeline.

~~~
mtgx
Yes, and I love it. It seems like some kind of hardware-related revolution is
brewing, and ARM and Linux will be at the forefront this time.

